# Dripping Eyeball Jar



## Halloweenhauntuk (Sep 10, 2013)

Recently I have been working on elements of a witches potion room for my Halloween haunt. one prop I needed was a jar overflowing with evil eyeballs. I began by taking the bottom of a plastic tennis ball container (although you could use the lower section of a bottle) and covered it in about 5 layers of paper mache as it's hard to stick to the plastic at first. I then sawn the lower section off giving a clean a clean cut/edge. I then painted the outside bright green and added slightly darker highlights before running dark green paint down the outside. I then cut a circle of card and painted it green. next I cut 2 ping pong balls in half, stuck pupils on and glued them to the top of the cardboard which I then glued to the top of the jar with a hot glue gun. and your finished!:jol:


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

It's pretty nice!


----------

